# Osprey Viper Packs



## Mingecutter (Jun 16, 2008)

I believe this line of hydration packs is a new 2011 release for Osprey. Does anyone have any helpful feedback or insight on the Viper packs by chance? I've been able to find very little in the way of user reviews, most likely due to their newer release.

I ride mostly XC singletrack and carry the usual stuff for several hours of ride time (tubes, levers, CO2, multitool, powerlinks, pocket knife, phone, keys, etc.)...sometimes an extra layer of clothing, depending on the time of year I'm riding. After a bit of research and deliberation, I had settled on getting a Dakine Nomad. I liked the hydrapak bladder with quick disconnect hose and overall look of the pack. I'd chosen it over the Osprey Raptor 14, but now these new Vipers have me reconsidering again (removable hipbelt, black/charcoal color, aesthetics of the pack...osprey packs just look so damn cool). I know the Nomad has a larger carrying capacity than the Viper 13 (1100 cu.in. vs 800), although both hold 3L of hydration. Any thoughts?


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Some info here: http://www.thecyclistsite.com/reviews/2011/1/14/the-2011-osprey-viperverve-packs.html

I own and like the Raptor.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm considering the same thing Mingecutter, I bought a Dakine Drafter off , for $49, half of what a lot of the packs the same size and functionality have. I got it in the mail at home, and love the bag itself, but I thought the hydrapak bladder looked inferior to what I've only seen online from the Osprey and Camelbak...so I'm returning it.

I don't mind spending a few more dollars for something a little better. I love the features of the Osprey Raptor and Viper, the Raptor seems to be a favorite of many on MTBR. I was looking at the Raptor 10 and Camelbak MULE NV, then the Viper came into the picture. A new bag...so I'll be looking for more info as well. It seems that its "Men" specific, so its a bit longer than the Raptor? Did I read that right?

I'm very torn with the 3 choices...hopefully we can ge some feed back on the Vipers here.

My question to Osprey owners is about the lid locks...does the helmet still fit into a pocket on the back of the bag and also get locked down? Like other similar branded bags, they have a pocket to hold the helmet, is this the case with the 10, 13, + Osprey bags? If it doesn't sit in a pocket locked down, does the lock keep it from bouncing around if its only locked in the middle of the helmet?


----------



## jake6123 (May 3, 2011)

Chris - I have the Raptor 10 and the pocket on the pack does not stretch nearly enough to fit a helmet. The elastic chord on the lid loc pulls the helmet tight enough to the pack that there should not be a problem with the helmet bouncing around. 

No complaints with the raptor packs. I was able to find a quick-release fitting for the drinking tube and can now remove the bladder from the pack with ease.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Jake, 

What do you mean you were "able to find a quick release fitting", is this something they sell or make that is extra and doesn't come with the pack? Or something you "jerry rigged" to help?


----------



## butryon (Aug 12, 2005)

I have a raptor and like it. I would warn you that if you are a "boney" person to becareful. I am very skinny and the back padding is not good. I have now worn a callus into my spine where this bag rides on my back, but my thicker friends do not seem to have this problem. I had previously used HAWGS but blew top straps off to much to re-purchase. All in all, I like the compartments of the osprey and still undecided on their bite valve, and need more pad on the back panel....it will hold a lot of $hit, as it should, raptor 14 model.


----------



## jake6123 (May 3, 2011)

I ordered a quick release fitting from McMaster-Carr.

The Osprey tube has a 5/16" inside diameter.

part numbers . . .

5012K672 - barbed socket w/ valve for 5/16 inside diameter tubing - $6.67
5012K711 - barbed plug for 5/16 inside diameter tuning - $1.31

total came to about $13 with shipping.


----------



## Mingecutter (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for all of the great insight. And Jake6123, thanks for the heads up on the quick release fitting for the osprey/nalgene bladder...makes the osprey packs that much more compelling. Only thing with the raptor packs is they seem a bit "strappy" and not sure if they have any type of belt retention system in place. Also, the raptor doesn't come in black (hence my liking the charcoal viper pack), only silt/gray.

I've read where the vipers have a removable hip belt, which I like, but also a different, "simplified" back panel and harness system from the raptor line. Does anyone have more specifics on these last two differences?


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mingecutter said:


> Thanks for all of the great insight. And Jake6123, thanks for the heads up on the quick release fitting for the osprey/nalgene bladder...makes the osprey packs that much more compelling. Only thing with the raptor packs is they seem a bit "strappy" and not sure if they have any type of belt retention system in place. Also, the raptor doesn't come in black (hence my liking the charcoal viper pack), only silt/gray.
> 
> I've read where the vipers have a removable hip belt, which I like, but also a different, "simplified" back panel and harness system from the raptor line. Does anyone have more specifics on these last two differences?


I think the Viper is a one size for all, the M/L size, more specific for men, so they say.

I went ahead and purchased the Raptor 10, too many good reviews on all the sites about it to not go for it. It seems to be a nice staple around the MTB world. Not sure you can go wrong with the Raptor or Viper.

I'm not big on the fancy colors, so I was down to the Gray and Red. I picked Gray, it was $10 cheaper. And found some images on Google Images, and thought it looked nice.

How can you not like the Gray if you like Black?


----------



## onikage (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm also looking at the Raptor 10 in Small versus the Viper 10. The capacity is so close that I'm more concerned with the overall size/fit and the ergonomics of the packs. I have an REI and Sports Chalet nearby so I'm going to take a quick jaunt over there after work to see first hand.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wished I had that luxury. I don't. No REI or anything of the sorts in OKC, we have a Bass Pro downtown, but I didn't think of them having this until just now! Maybe they don't either.


----------



## onikage (Jun 17, 2008)

ChrisMc73 said:


> Wished I had that luxury. I don't. No REI or anything of the sorts in OKC, we have a Bass Pro downtown, but I didn't think of them having this until just now! Maybe they don't either.


Apparently Osprey sells through Backwoods in OKC or Norman. Bass Pro shop was not mentioned on the Osprey site.

http://www.backwoods.com/stores-and-events.html


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sweet, I know where that Backwoods is, I'll try to go by there! Thanks.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

jake6123 said:


> I ordered a quick release fitting from McMaster-Carr.
> 
> The Osprey tube has a 5/16" inside diameter.
> 
> ...


wow awesome. i've searched for a solution to this via another thread here. the biggest negative of osprey is now no longer :thumbsup:

actually though, i've just gotten used to taking the bladder w/ hose out of the pack. it's not that much effort to get it out of the loops on the shoulder strap.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I've found as long as one has the bite valve elbow to "off"--one can just quickly yank it right through. I have one in the manta osprey line and it is AWESOME---so much better than camelbak.



donkeykong0 said:


> .... it's not that much effort to get it out of the loops on the shoulder strap.


----------



## ryjack70ss (Jun 19, 2011)

I got the raptor 10 for me and my fiance a couple of weeks ago. Only used it once on the trail but a few times on the road. We each got the small/medium version (I am 5'6" and she is 5'2" and they fit well). They are a little larger than I expected. If you are only riding short trails where you do not need supplies and many tools, I would recommend the raptor 7 or equivalent. If you are going out for a few hours, then the raptor 10 is perfect. The lid loc holds the helmet well when not on your head. Holds plenty of tools and snacks for a few hours. Comfortable as well. Only gripe is that the waist belt pockets do not close. 

ps. we got a red one and yellow one (the yellow one is more yellow than the pictures show in the internet) I really like the yellow color.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

ryjack70ss said:


> Only gripe is that the waist belt pockets do not close.


one of the biggest reasons i went for the manta, other than the larger size. the rain shell is nice too. although the lid lock isn't as nice as it is on the raptor/viper.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

The waist belt pockets don't zip or secure closed you're right, but I don't think its intended to hold the most important stuff is it? I plan to throw my asthma inhaler in there, and i felt it was closed up enough to hold onto that and its important.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

ChrisMc73 said:


> The waist belt pockets don't zip or secure closed you're right, but I don't think its intended to hold the most important stuff is it? I plan to throw my asthma inhaler in there, and i felt it was closed up enough to hold onto that and its important.


camera on one side and cell phone on the other. wouldn't be possible if they didn't stay closed.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think I'd risk a camera or cell phone, at least not the ones I have, in those pockets. The elastic seems to hold it nice, but on heavier objects like those, they could bounce out. Are you storing the cell phone and camera (small point and shoot) in there? Are they staying well?


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

i have the Panasonic Lumix TS2, which is a shockproof/waterproof model, but i don't think it would matter. I just put the screen facing the inside, I've never had an issue, while I've taken a few tumbles. On the other side i have a pretty delicate smart phone. I used to use a silicone rubber soft case but it just got in the way and I don't use it anymore. The pockets were definitely conceived with use for items like this, they fit perfectly. I know that I personally would hate to have pockets like that without zippers. I won't buy a pack without them.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

the convenience for grabbing the camera quick or answering a phone call is unbeatable, and worth the miniscule risk to the devices, IMO


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

donkeykong0 said:


> i have the Panasonic Lumix TS2, which is a shockproof/waterproof model, but i don't think it would matter. I just put the screen facing the inside, I've never had an issue, while I've taken a few tumbles. On the other side i have a pretty delicate smart phone. I used to use a silicone rubber soft case but it just got in the way and I don't use it anymore. The pockets were definitely conceived with use for items like this, they fit perfectly. I know that I personally would hate to have pockets like that without zippers. I won't buy a pack without them.


I don't understand what you are saying then? Does the Manta have zippered hip pockets?
The Raptor and Viper don't, so I'm not throwing anything of that value in there, its good for some other kinds of stuff, but without it being locked down, my iPhone won't be in that part.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

gotcha. yes the manta has zippered pockets, and that's why i wouldn't pick another osprey over it.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

donkeykong0 said:


> gotcha. yes the manta has zippered pockets, and that's why i wouldn't pick another osprey over it.


That makes more sense now! 
I bet the pockets are a little bigger too, so that helps with those items.

I have a question about the hydration part of these bags. I know I can take that whole thing out and fill it up etc, does the tube part come detached from the bladder? It looks like it could be a little snap in near the bottom, but I'm not sure?


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

no it does not detach at the base, i wish it would. that was a gripe about the design, but it's not that difficult to slip the tube through the shoulder straps.

anyhow, you can work around it by DIY, discussed above. see post #7


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, I saw that and wondered if or what it part of the bag it was referring to. It would be cool if they would post some pictures up of that mod, I'm a visual person. Need to see what was done.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

jake6123 said:


> Chris - I have the Raptor 10 and the pocket on the pack does not stretch nearly enough to fit a helmet. The elastic chord on the lid loc pulls the helmet tight enough to the pack that there should not be a problem with the helmet bouncing around.
> 
> No complaints with the raptor packs. I was able to find a quick-release fitting for the drinking tube and can now remove the bladder from the pack with ease.


Jake, do you mind posting up some pictures of your handy work here?


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

i think you just cut the tube wherever you want to add the connection, i.e. as close to the base as possible.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gotcha. I wonder if it is safe from leaking? I'm sure it voids the warranty too, but I would just want to be sure it wasn't going to leak on me, I carry iPhone etc in my pack.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Going to ask a noob question, but do any of you all take your bladder out, and chill it, leave it in a fridge, not a freezer, I don't think a freezer would be good for it, but a fridge, to chill the water in it? Does it harm the bladder?


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

Read people putting ice in the bladder, gonna assume fridge would be fine. With ice, put a beer or soda next to the bladder and it'll keep it cool for a while.


----------



## HillCountryRider (Jun 11, 2011)

1+ for the Raptor. Carries just what I need and the best materials/workmanship.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

I didn't even notice my Raptor 10 was on my back on my very first ride ever this past Tuesday. I loved that, its like it wasn't there. I need to put some ice water in it next time, the luke warm tap water wasn't that great tasting or refreshing to me, that was my lack of preparation, but this week, I'll be more prepared. The back pack blew away the previous Dakine I had purchased and returned. I've seen the Camelbak MULE in person too, both are nice, but I chose the Raptor 10 over the MULE. They are very awesome packs. You won't be disappointed if you get one.


----------



## rosy_hues (Jul 12, 2011)

i have the viper 10...and although they say the vipers are men-specific (versus the verve which is made for women), i had no trouble with it. the lidlock secured the helmet pretty well and it did not move around...the storage space is just enough to carry the necessities (the organization pockets are great) for a quick ride (3-4 hours) and it already comes with a 3L bladder (the osprey bladder developed w/ nalgene is pretty great). the weight distribution is pretty good & i didnt feel burdened by it while riding or walking around with a full pack. i'd consider the other osprey packs when the time comes that i'll need to replace my viper 10. the raptor looks pretty good for biking. I found some videos about the osprey verve/viper series and a comparison on camelbak & osprey bladders on youtube. it helped me decide when i was still choosing =)


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

I've used a Raptor 18 on every ride for about a year now. It's lasted well and I'd definitely recommend it. With the side straps, the 18 tightens down pretty small, so not really a disadvantage over the smaller ones. (though I would like to get something ultralight and very small for short races as I much prefer packs to a bottle) I wanted something that would work for 2 hour blats as well as taking enough spare clothes / food for all day rides (5-10 hours). 

Downsides are bladder leakages (I've had two that have leaked at the stitching along the outer seam) though I was told by the rep that they had a dodgy batch and they should all be good now (both were replaced FOC very quickly with no hassles) and like the chap said above, the back is a little hard if you have a bony spine. I just adjust the position so it's not always rubbing in the same place but it could be a bit softer. The Raptor could also be improved by adding zips to the belt pockets - I find the belt pockets on the Talon incredibly useful for food on enduro rides / races but without zips it's too easy for stuff to fall out.

Other than that, though, it's brilliant. The bladder system is much better than others IMO. (I used Camelbak MULEs for years before this) I can have my pack stuffed full to bursting but still slide the reservoir into its compartment with no hassle at all. When we stop for a water refill friends are always jealous of the handle on the bladder that makes refilling easy. The magnetic bite valve holder is awesome too. Overall it's just a very well thought out pack and it's clear that a lot of design time and care has gone into it. 

I just bought a Talon 35 for multi-day off road missions too. I think the Viper has the same elastic phone pocket on the main shoulder straps as the Talon - those are perfect for gels  Can't comment on the lidlock as I've never used it but it looks like a great idea and if it was ever "floppy" I'm pretty sure you can take up any slack on the elastic inside the pack anyway.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Due to a leaky bladder in my original purchased Raptor 10 (Gray), I've upgraded to the Raptor 14 (Sand Gold) and haven't tried it out yet. I loved my Raptor 10, and this appears to be the same size on the back, just holds a little more. I went with the Sand Gold, as it stands out a bit more and gives me some color pop. It was that one or red, and because of my blue/white/black bike color scheme, I didn't want to be red/white/blue, etc. Anyway, the bag is awesome. I think I just got a lemon.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

jake6123 said:


> I ordered a quick release fitting from McMaster-Carr.
> 
> The Osprey tube has a 5/16" inside diameter.
> 
> ...


Fantastic idea! :thumbsup:

I just ordered the same.


----------

